# Abscess drainage CPT???



## keke74 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello,

I have a procedure that I am unsure of what the appropriate CPT would be. The procedure note reads as follows:

After cleaning area with alcohol the eschar was removed with forceps. A moderate amount of purulent material was expressed. 

The encoder is leading me to CPT 15002 but I don't think that is correct. The dictation states drainage of axilla abscess. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jamitch (Jul 5, 2015)

*Abscess drainage CPT*

Hi Keke74,
Is there a catheter involved in this abscess drainage, or it is more of a debridement?  Was it in the soft tissue or lymph system?  Take a look at 10030 or 10060 or 38300.  It just depends what, where and how procedure was done.

I hope this helps!


----------



## keke74 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello,

That was the complete procedure note I described above. No catheter involvement. I didn't think 10060 would apply since the procedure note doesn't state incision, only removal of eschar which allowed drainage of abscess. I'm still kind of on the fence with this one but I really appreciate your response to my post.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 6, 2015)

No 15002 is a prep code for surgical prep of a skin graft site.   Honestly all they did was remove a scab abd express some pus like drainage.  I think this is part of the E&M and not coded with a procedure code.


----------



## keke74 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello Debra,

That is the conclusion I came to as well. I didn't find a procedure code that would have been appropriate for what was described in the procedure note especially since there was no incision done. Thanks to both you and Jamitch for your help!!


----------

